# Dishwasher Tripping GFCI outlets



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

A couple weeks ago my dishwasher started tripping the GFCI outlet under the sink, using an extension cord, also tripped GFCI outlets next to sink. Brought in appliance repair guys several times, and they replaced control panel, still tripped the circuit. He believes there is nothing wrong with dishwasher. So I ran extension cord from dishwasher to bathroom GFCI outlets, no problems, next I ran to another separate circuit in the house with no problems.

The bottom line is that the dishwasher will blow all GFCI outlets on the one circuit, but works on all other circuits. Am assuming there is a problem with that circuit or one of the outlets.

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thank You


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Is this a portable unit, or permanent? If later, who told you that it needed to be GCFI protected? If all the GCFI's on the same circuit are tripping, I would have an electrician check it out. They make testers specifically that allow testing of ACFI & GCFI protected outlets.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

It is a permanent unit, been working fine for the last 4 years. Am not assuming it should be on a GFCI outlet, only that it is on one and apparently all the others on that circuit. 

Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The dishwasher should be on its own circuit.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> The dishwasher should be on its own circuit.


In a perfect world, yes. New installations as well. But many older homes have grandfathered electrical systems not up to current code. 

Mikedks, where is this dishwasher receptacle located, under the sink or behind the dishwasher? 

What I would do is press the "TEST" button on the GFCI, then I would go around to every other receptacle in the kitchen and make sure they are still on. If they are all still on, that ensures that the GFCI behind the dishwasher is not protecting any other receptacle. Knowing that, you can just change out the GFCI for a normal duplex receptacle to avoid any further nuisance tripping.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Proby said:


> In a perfect world, yes. New installations as well. But many older homes have grandfathered electrical systems not up to current code.
> 
> Mikedks, where is this dishwasher receptacle located, under the sink or behind the dishwasher?
> 
> What I would do is press the "TEST" button on the GFCI, then I would go around to every other receptacle in the kitchen and make sure they are still on. If they are all still on, that ensures that the GFCI behind the dishwasher is not protecting any other receptacle. Knowing that, you can just change out the GFCI for a normal duplex receptacle to avoid any further nuisance tripping.


The receptacle is located under the sink, and yes, it is definitely not on a dedicated circuit. But then again, the home is 40+ years old. From past experience with an electrician, I know you need GFCI by the sink, but what 
about under the sink?

Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not really, unless local jurisdiction states that you do for the disposal if it plugs in. As for the DW, those are usually hardwired, with a standard breaker.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Shame on the repair guys for changing the conrol panel rather than finding out why it,the gfi tripped. Did they charge you?


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

bobelectric said:


> Shame on the repair guys for changing the conrol panel rather than finding out why it,the gfi tripped. Did they charge you?


Is the pope catholic?, yeah they charged me.

To be honest, I really can't blame the appliance guy too much, who would
have thought it was the electric. The catch all for modern dishwashers apparently is the control panel, all else fails, replace it. All in all, would have been nice if he had made a gesture, anything would have been OK. Now its hard to recommend the guy. 

At least I know my electrician's a good guy.

Thanks


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

You mention "all the GFCI outlets on the circuit", which leads me to believe you have multiple GFCIs on the circuit. 

And since they all trip, that would tend to indicate they are wired in series, meaning the LOAD connection of the 1st is connected to the LINE of the 2nd, the LOAD of the second wired to the LINE of the first, etc.

Multiple GFCI in series this way are unnecessary and produce nuisance tripping.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

williswires said:


> You mention "all the GFCI outlets on the circuit", which leads me to believe you have multiple GFCIs on the circuit.
> 
> And since they all trip, that would tend to indicate they are wired in series, meaning the LOAD connection of the 1st is connected to the LINE of the 2nd, the LOAD of the second wired to the LINE of the first, etc.
> 
> Multiple GFCI in series this way are unnecessary and produce nuisance tripping.


The way I read it, he used an extension cord to try the DW on the different GFCI receptacles.


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

Proby said:


> The way I read it, he used an extension cord to try the DW on the different GFCI receptacles.


I read it that way too...and the OTHER GFCIs did not trip.

I believe the problem is in one of the GFCIs of this circuit, not with the dishwasher. The OP should use the same extension cord setup and plug it into one of the other GFCIs that were tripping with the dishwasher being on. It will probably trip as well, indicating a problem with this circuit.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry if I was unclear; the circuit that the dishwasher is on, has 4 seperate GFCI outlets, one on either side of the kitchen sink, one under the sink, and one on the kitchen isle. With a heavy duty extension cord, I tried to run a DW cycle on each and every one of the outlets on the circuit. Each of the outlets tripped when the DW was running(when individually plugged into, not all at once). So I tried the DW on the closest GGCI outlet that was on a different circuit, that being the bathroom, no issues. Also ran the DW on another completely separate circuit with no GFCI, again no problems. Whenever I need to run the DW, I break out the ext. cord and run it to the microwave circuit, works like a charm. Am so happy to have DW back(after 3 wks w/o) that using extension cord ain't such a big deal.:yes:

Thanks


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

Mikedks said:


> when individually plugged into, not all at once


...oh, OK.


----------



## newkyqt (May 30, 2016)

Same challenge. LG D/W on its own GFIC breaker circuit, lightly used appliance. 1 yr later GFIC breaker pops. No leakage found, close inspection, pulled unit out for close inspection, no visible issues. Re-installed D/W new GFIC, breaker still pops about 10 minutes into cycle. Using extension cord, plug:wink2:ged into non GFIC circuit, no issues with operation. Moving to non GFIC breaker for D/W circuit for long term fix.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Mikedks said:


> A couple weeks ago my dishwasher started tripping the GFCI outlet under the sink, using an extension cord, also tripped GFCI outlets next to sink. Brought in appliance repair guys several times, and they replaced control panel, still tripped the circuit. He believes there is nothing wrong with dishwasher. So I ran extension cord from dishwasher to bathroom GFCI outlets, no problems, next I ran to another separate circuit in the house with no problems.
> 
> The bottom line is that the dishwasher will blow all GFCI outlets on the one circuit, but works on all other circuits. Am assuming there is a problem with that circuit or one of the outlets.
> 
> ...


these other circuits are they gfci circuits as well ?
or are they non gfci circuits ?
will it work on any gcfi circuits at all ? 

usually if a gfci blows this indicates a small electrical leak to ground,
the unit can still work in this condition, but the danger is higher.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

newkyqt said:


> Same challenge. LG D/W on its own GFIC breaker circuit, lightly used appliance. 1 yr later GFIC breaker pops. No leakage found, close inspection, pulled unit out for close inspection, no visible issues. Re-installed D/W new GFIC, breaker still pops about 10 minutes into cycle. Using extension cord, plug:wink2:ged into non GFIC circuit, no issues with operation. Moving to non GFIC breaker for D/W circuit for long term fix.


The dishwasher concerned will have a "Calrod" heating element - similar to that used on electric cook-tops.
The insulation inside these "rods" is a type of ceramic material, which can absorb moisture if the seal where the connection is made is not completely air tight. Even a small amount of moisture can provide a "leakage" path to the earthed metal outer casing - which will trip a GFCI.

For this reason, in this country, such heating devices (Stoves, Water Heaters etc.) need not be protected by a RCD or RCBO if they are permanently connected to a dedicated circuit (or via a "non user accessible" socket outlet on a dedicated circuit.)

You said that it was a "lightly used appliance", which makes the ingress of water between uses quite likely. 
I suggest that you run the device via a lead from a non GFCI protected outlet temporarily and see if this "dries out" the fault when it is plugged back into its normal outlet.

If it does not then operate without tripping the GFCI, you could either 
replace the heating element or
run the device on a non GFCI protected (dedicated ?) circuit.

My choice would be the latter.


----------



## nerocaesar (Sep 24, 2020)

I had a similar instance:
DW on GCFI
Had a leak and fixed it
Moisture still inside
The GCFI kept tripping afterwards
DW worked Fine on non protected circuit

So the question is, will moisture ever really go away unless I open it up and fan it out for days?

and the outlet is under the sink (and dedicated), shouldn't I worry about an unprotected outlet under the sink?

Can anyone suggest a retro fit item to make this cleaner or safer?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Mikedks said:


> A couple weeks ago my dishwasher started tripping the GFCI outlet under the sink, using an extension cord, also tripped GFCI outlets next to sink.
> Thank You


I understand your concern about the dishwasher. I suspect a wire is loose enough or frayed to create the ground fault.
On a side note.....dishwashers should be on their own circuit....and need not be a GFCI protected one.


----------



## jhil (Sep 13, 2015)

NEC requires GFCI protection on dishwashers for the last 3 code cycles 210.8 (D)


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

What year was the home built? 
Since 2014 GFCI's ARE required in new construction.
I suspect the home is pre-2014.


----------



## jhil (Sep 13, 2015)

LOL I completely missed the fact this was a zombie thread from 2010


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Well THAt explains why the OP hasn't responded. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Diy electrician (Sep 14, 2020)

the fact that people kept answering and answering shows how the "best answer" option on the site by the hands of the admin, needs to be a realism. So people that want to chime in just to chime in, wont bump 10 year old posts. If someone got an answer, there is no need to continue and continue and clarify and clarify..


----------

